# Barbie and G.I.Joe    (PG-13)



## eman (Dec 25, 2010)

Barbie and G.I. Joe. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------A little girl is in line to see Santa. When it's her turn, she climbs up on Santa's lap. Santa asks, "What would you like Santa to bring you for Christmas?" The little girl replies, " I want a Barbie and G.I. Joe." Santa looks at the little girl for a moment and says, "I thought Barbie comes with Ken". "No", said the little girl, "She comes with GI Joe, she fakes it with Ken."


----------



## captsly (Dec 25, 2010)

Thats just funny there!!


----------



## tom37 (Dec 25, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## mudduck (Dec 25, 2010)

that is just wrong eman LOL


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 25, 2010)

Now that is funny !! LOL


----------



## ak1 (Dec 25, 2010)

It may be wrong, but it is funny LOL!!


----------



## eman (Dec 25, 2010)

Lord, I apologize . . . and be with the _starving pygmies_ in New Guinea amen.


----------



## meateater (Dec 25, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2011)

Beauty !


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 5, 2011)

eman said:


> Lord, I apologize . . . and be with the _starving pygmies_ in New Guinea amen.


LOL... what he said! I may go straight to hell, but I'll be laughing all the way.... heh-heh.


----------

